# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Green Tea and Lucid dreams.

## hellohihello

Need volunteers!. 

What to do: 

1. Brew some green tea.
2. drink it right *Before* you fall asleep. This way it's in your system while you are asleep and won't affect you getting to sleep.

I tried it twice with success. Wondering if it works with you guys.

----------


## panta-rei

Once we're done with this, which I will try tonight, I wonder if black, oolong, and white tea would have different effects.

Also, those about to drink tea, don't forget to let it steep.

If you don't know what that is... Ask.com

----------


## hellohihello

> Once we're done with this, which I will try tonight, I wonder if black, oolong, and white tea would have different effects.
> 
> Also, those about to drink tea, don't forget to let it steep.
> 
> If you don't know what that is... Ask.com



I don't like those kinds of teas >.<

Lemon Tea works. I have tried it. Only had time to do an RC then I wasn't lucid anymore.

----------


## panta-rei

Just an option.

I'll drink the tea in an hour or so...

----------


## sanispirational

I've also found certain foods to potentate and frequently cause lucid dreams. Tomorrow night I will try green tea though before a WILD attempt, will post results.

----------


## hellohihello

Went to go do a DEILD but I could not. I normally wake up after EVERY dream. Last night I really only think I had one dream. Woke up right before REM Sleep and tried to DEILD. Didn't rememberm my dream what-so-ever.

----------


## panta-rei

Same... I drank some just before going to sleep, and even set an alarm to wake me up around 3:30. I woke up the next morning.

No dreams at all.

----------


## hellohihello

That's weird. The first two nights I drank some, I remembered about 3 or 4.

----------


## panta-rei

I ate peanuts before hand... Tonight I'll give it another shot, without food much before hand.

----------


## hellohihello

It worked. I was lucid an hour after falling asleep but I couldn't maintain it.

----------


## panta-rei

It didn't work, I had more vivid dreams though!  ::D: 

So... If more people would try this, you might be onto something.

----------


## hellohihello

There's a problem. I go lucid for like 2 seconds and the dream fades. But I do go lucid.

----------


## sanispirational

I'm drinking the green tea tonight hopefully it won't keep me up. I have had vivid dreams and sound instant sleep with chamomile tea, but I can only really attribute the second part to the chamomile.

----------


## hellohihello

Do it right before you sleep so you can fall asleep.

----------


## sanispirational

Didn't work for me, in fact last night was the first night I have had no dreams in weeks. Not to say it won't work for others, but didn't help me.

----------


## hellohihello

> Didn't work for me, in fact last night was the first night I have had no dreams in weeks. Not to say it won't work for others, but didn't help me.



Thank you for the results.

I googled it and it must work for others.

I think I need to expand this. Have people try different tea's until one just shows up the best.

----------


## panta-rei

I'll drink a black tea either tonight or tomorrow night.

----------


## hellohihello

I found green tea increase vividness but I forget them really easy.

Lemon Tea gave me a LD once but I don't have any on me.

I have orange and mint tea to try. Going to try mint tonight.

----------

